# Durham Palladium, October 2007



## Mr_hiboy (Apr 20, 2008)

I know many of you will have been there or have seen pictures on 28dl, but I thought I'd post one of my favorite trips from 07. 

The building dates from 1929 and opened as 'The Palladium Theatre' then became a cinema which closed in 1976 and finally had a brief spell as a bingo hall. Not sure the exact date it closed, but it was not as chaved as I expected.

It really is an awe-inspiring place, you could almost imagine being there 30 or 40 years before.

The main room is amazing, can't believe how intact it is...

Take a seat






Someone lost the next take!





On stage





Action





Then you walk upstairs...it's unbelievable...really!











Pint?





Take a seat...





Nuts?





Last I heard this place is locked down, probably for the best, it is a place to remember.

Hiboy


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 20, 2008)

Loved this place, there was a fire there, then after that it was locked down. your pics and report do the place justice nice one.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 20, 2008)

It would be great to have a "Chintzist bar" competition, like we did with grotty chairs. This one would rank fairly high.


----------



## cogito (Apr 20, 2008)

That upstairs section is unreal! Some really beautiful photos there, good job you got them before it got sealed up as that place needs documenting.


----------



## Mr_hiboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers all - the upstairs really was like walking into the past!


----------



## VeeEight (Apr 29, 2008)

Shame I missed getting into this one when i had the chance.. It looks a great explore..

Yours,


----------



## Shepy (Apr 29, 2008)

Was a lovely wee site this, and great to see the projectors were still in there. The bar area truly looked like it had been frozen in some kind of time warp, albeit a pigeon infested time warp! Such a shame there was the fire and the subsequent locking down of the site.

Couple of pictures of my own from this same trip:































~Shepy


----------



## Parkus. (May 2, 2008)

Brings back memories of th pre-'urbex' exploring days of my youth


----------



## BigLoada (May 2, 2008)

Ahh Samson ale. Good old Vaux breweries. The HDR works well in this location I think. Very nice.


----------



## King Al (May 2, 2008)

Cool pics, the curtains make the place look very regal, love it


----------



## Crumb (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Brilliant photos. I used to work in a pub opposite and always wondered what this place was like inside. The upstairs room looks amazing.


----------

